# Fuji ALoha buy vs Leader 7xx series build.



## cslone (Jan 1, 2006)

I searched and couldn't find any info on Leader bikes. 

 


J/K, now that I have your attention, I need some opinions. Our team is sponsored by Fuji, therefore, we get good pricing on the Team, Aloha, etc. Now, I am in the planning stages of a TT bike for this year, to be finished by April or so. This bike will be used for ~10 short distance triathlons too.

Now, I have a few parts lying around here.....wheels, bullhorns, aerobars, cassettes and a chain. We just got our pricing for the Fuji, which is exactly what I thought it was going to be. The order would include the entire bike with Xero wheels, syntace aerobars and a mix of DA and Ultegra. My road bike is all Campy. I would "like" for everything to be interchangeable in case of a RD failure the night before a race, or some other screwball thing that can come up.

My delimma comes in a few cases: 

1. I really would rather ride a sponsorship bike. 
2. I am leary about buying a frame off ebay I can't see.

So here are my options.

1. Buy a Leader 730R or 736R aero frame, use the existing parts I have and buy the rest off of ebay. That way I can make it a full Campy, and have no issues with interchangeability. My brother in law owns a paint shop and says he'll custom paint it for cost of paint if I want. I could be like the pros and rebadge my ride. 

cons: I've never seen this frame in person.

2. Buy the Aloha and sell everything Shimano off of it and buy Campy.

cons: That would be a pain to list it on ebay. What if it doesn't sell?

3. Buy the Aloha and ride it, not having any interchangeability.

cons: Costs a few hundred more than option 1. We didn't get half of our bikes last year until June or July. With the few hundred I save, I could buy a disc wheel.

So, as little of a problem as this seems to most, I am having a hard time deciding. I guess my delimma comes down to name brand vs. not. Does it really matter the manufacturer of a basic aluminum frame? I mean, seriously, how much different is the Aloha frame from the Leader frame? 

Any insight or opinions from the rest of you guys would be greatly appreciated.

Edit----

If you guys might recommend other decently priced frames within these parameters, I would appreciate it too.


----------



## mprevost (Jul 30, 2005)

*I wouldn't worry about interchangability..*

Ultegra and Dura Ace are very reliable. Keep your bike clean and give it a good once over before each race and you will not likely have any problems. It is not worth the headache in my opinion. I would just go with the Fuji.

Mike


----------



## cslone (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I went the complete other way. I stopped in to talk to my friends at Flyte, formerly Airborne, which is right down the road from me. He had one Airborne Blackbird left and amazingly it was in my size. Since they really have no use for it anymmore, I got it for cheaper than any Leader or bp stealth frame I could get off ebay.


----------

